# Running yotes with greyhounds



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

Does anyone hunt yotes with greyhounds?

I have started to go with some guys that live by me that hunt them this way and I'm hooked on it. I **** hunt with hounds and I think this added to my list of hunting I will get into.

Could anybody tell where I can get some dogs in or aroung North east Okla.

And about how much they run in price.

Thanks Eric


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont hunt coyotes with dogs but know people in centrel oklahoma who do. i nver have seen the sport in that. not trying to make you mad. just letting my opionin out. i prefer to call and stalk. but power too you for wanting to use hounds and preserve the old way. good luck and happy hunting.

 3006shooter :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

My Wifes cousin in MO uses walkers i believe. I've never seen the running, but i've heard stories. They definitly needs a lot of land to run and a lot of dogs. They run section after section and swap out dogs at the section line. There are runners and there are kill dogs i think. I though it was pretty unsportsman like. not to mention a bit brutal. just my opinion

just a few sites on hounds
http://nitro.20m.com/
http://www.huntingtop10.com/guides/mn/mngd1/index.html
http://www.iowaoutdoors.org/article.php/2003111717302990
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/staghound.htm

deano


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

My mom told me if I dont have anything good to say, then dont say anything at all.  I'll stay out of this one.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah i know i probably shouldn't have opened my big mouth either. 
xdeano


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm certainly not interested in an argument either, yet I get very frustrated at comments like this from fellow sportsmen - especially from fellow Sportsmen. Nearly all who tell me how 'wrong' I am have never run hounds - but are quick to condemn me to the ranks of someone who is 'un-sportsman like'. We all hunt different game, and use different tools, etc. I enjoy bowhunting, but I don't feel that a rifle hunter isn't a sportsman. I enjoy watching my hounds work out a cold track and get their quarry jumped and moving, just as a pheasant hunter loves to watch his dog hold a bird and then flush on command.

2 years ago I was read the riot-act about running hounds by a young man out west. He told me that running hounds wasn't his idea of 'sport' (because the hounds do all the work and I just follow them) and that I shouldn't run them 'around these parts' anyhow because he had over 500 snares set in two drainages. After he made the statement, I just looked at him quizzically - hoping he would realize the hypocrisy of his statement, but I don't know that he did.

Again, not too long ago, I was fueling my truck at a busy truck stop, and two guys all decked out in Team-Trilene outfits, or something of that sort, asked what kind of dogs I had slobbering out the back of my truck. After some brief small talk, they too took time out of their busy schedule and told me how 'unsporting' it was for me to run hounds and that hound hunting was wrong because it required no skills, etc. (and they shared a good amount of other trivial dribble that I don't recall specifically any more because I was feeling particularly irritable at that moment). I took a casual glance into their wonderful, shiny boat and called their attention to not one, but two, fish locaters, a GPS, high-tech bow-mount trolling motor, kicker, carpet, plush-seats, radio, coolers&#8230;&#8230;you get the picture. Given all this, I asked how they could find it unsporting for me to follow man's best friend on foot to some far-off butte or drainage in hopes of stopping a predator?? I'm not using an electronic predator-locator - the only locator I have is a long, drawn-out bawl that turns over to a raspy chop when the track gets good and warm.

I could go on and on, but the point I'm trying to really make is that we're ALL sportsmen/sportswomen. We all get out of it (our outdoors) what we want to put into it. For some, it's the camping - others stay in the motel. For some, traditional archery is what they like more than compounds/pins/release-aids/expanding-broadheads - but they're all Sportsmen. A compound bow doesn't 'guarantee' that a big whitetail will wander within range - any more than a rifle guarantees that the shooter will even see a big rack that season. We're all out trying - the 'sport' is in the degree of 'chance' that we engage in. The little old man with a 8hp tiller is a Sportsman just as the tournament fisherman with a 40,000 dollar boat is a sportsman. They both engage in varying degree's of 'chance' and skill/experience, and the rewards for one person's experience are his/hers alone, based on their personal decisions on what they enjoy. The guy that catches a 6lb walleye out of his boat isn't less of a sportsman than the guy that catches a 7lb'r off the shore. There is still chance. We're all sportsmen. I hope you'll try running a hound with a savvy houndsman sometime - it truly is great fun, you get great photo's, there is the option of releasing your quarry unharmed, and there is great sport in seeing hounds unravel an old track, and take you with them as you imagine and explore the world of the game you persue. It isn't 'wrong', or brutal - any slob can turn any of our outdoor sports into brutality - I hope my fellow outdoorsmen don't default me into the same category as the few who don't care.

I wish you well, and Good Hunting.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I've have hunted with hounds and enjoyed it a great deal. I love to watch and listen as a dog works and anticipates his prey. I personally enjoy calling them much more, but still look forward to my trips afield behind hounds.

Most every "High road" opinion I've seen posted on these internet forums in the past comes from one thing, JEALOUSY, as there are levels of success that many will never enjoy by other means. That doesn't bother me personally, I understand the difference in my 100 called coyotes compared to another guys 200 hounded coyotes or 500 snared coyotes but it makes no difference in the end. We're all just enjoying a sport that we love, no need in fighting over that.

It is true that most sportsmen who are ANTI anything have never participated, only hypothosized, in the subject at hand. Most have a very loose interpretation of what is really involved, be it coyote hounding or **** trapping. The internet is a great place for those debates to flame out of control as you need no facts or experience to rant. Usually the less one knows, the more emotional they become during a debate.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Houndsmen, what happens when your dog chases something onto posted land. I ain't trying to start a beef, just curious is all.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Houndsmen, I used to keep and run beagles and coonhounds when I was a kid. Just got too populated and too many highways around here to be safe for the dogs or I would still have them. I used to turn my beagles out at night to run them cottontails in late summer and open my bedroom window to listen to them burn it up all night long. Boy, I sure do miss that. Keep doing what you can and enjoy when you can and don't worry about what others think. Heck, look at old the old photos of hunters, and in most of them you will see their trusty hounds right there with them. It's our heritage.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

There is alot of differance between Scent Hounds and Sight Hounds.I ran Greyhounds years ago.Its Something to watch 2 or 3 Greyhounds run down a Coyote.It is amazing how fast they are.Its like Houndsman said if you dont do dont knock it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

houndsman.

I've done both, but running them with dogs aint my style. You'll never hear me tell you or anyone else not to run them with dog's though. It just aint my style thats all....nothing more, nothing less. Great post by the way.


----------



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

xdeano -- Thanks for the sites you gave.

But other than that I guess nobody else could help me with locating some greyhounds.


----------



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

boondocks --- I go get the hound then asnswer questions later if needed if the land is not posted.

I **** hunt also alot and yet dogs do go onto posted land from time to time. Around my area you just ask the the land owner and he usually lets you get him. I've had this happen before and the land owner told me SORRY, you can't get your dog. So then I had to call the law and they will get it. This has only happened once.

But not much problems with this happening much. We hunt in our area and everyone nows everyone. And they know what we are doing when the hear the dogs. And even a few guys has came to the truck when we have been **** hunting so they could hear the dogs work. They ended up running dogs year before and just had to get out of it and just wanted to just hear them and tell stories.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

We use to get them off the Track at Rapid City.I would do a search for Dog tracks.You can get some good Dogs there. Hope this helps


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah that is a great place to get dogs is at the track, they tend to retire a dog only after a few races if they can't hold their own. Great suggestion 1lessdog!

I was interested in this greyhound thing and ended up at the staghound page, it is a butt ugly dog, but i think it would work great for running.

Deano


----------



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

Yeah guys hunt w/staghounds.

I talked to a buddy lastnight and he said he would not perfer me to buy a retired race dog because they aren't much as hunter. But he said if somebody will give them to me I will accept.

He said him and his buddies tried the retired race dogs and about 1 out 20 will only make as a hunting dog.


----------



## got3greys (Mar 11, 2007)

fallflighter said:


> xdeano -- Thanks for the sites you gave.
> 
> But other than that I guess nobody else could help me with locating some greyhounds.


You will also raise a big stink in the greyhound adoption community. If you try to get them from a dog track the racing owner may not let the dogs go if they know what they are to be used for. Most owners want those dogs petted out or sent back to the farm for breeding. A lurcher would probably do more good for you, a greyhound mix, usually with a coonhound and there are alot of those in Ohio.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Where at northeast oklahoma, i hunt with walkers up at my uncles at southeast corner of kansas and also live at my dads he's in vinta oklahoma.. no offense against greyhounds but id prefer walkers.. i could easliy get you couple or so for free uncle had a litter this year and realy did want it or he might be willing to trade a dog for coonhound he use to coonhunt alot and his last dog we had to shot this year casue of an infection in legs it was just better off.


----------

